# Do not deliver to Post Offices



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Don't waste your time delivering to addresses that are post offices

You will see something like this:

Joe Schmo
24 Johnson St 
# 2323
Anywhere, USA 99999

24 Johsnon St is a US Post Office

UPS, Fedex are allowed to drop. NOT Amazon.

Amazon is delivered by USPS Mail Carriers only

If Postal employees have been accepting them they are doing so without realizing that they are not supposed to.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

I assume places like the ups store is ok though


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

yes


----------



## ScubaMark (Oct 5, 2017)

Depends. I actually had a delivery to USPS. That’s where the person worked and had it delivere there


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

This is 100% false. I've delivered dozens of times to the post office. It's for someone who has a po box there. The first time I went to a po an employee there told me yes it was allowed. Ever since I just tell them Amazon delivery for a po box and they take it no questions asked.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

I thought we're just supposed to not put packages in home mail boxes - which are property of the U.S. Postal Service apparently. A P.O. Box should be fine I would think. I have never had a delivery to a post office, just UPS stores. I think I might hesitate if I get a package going to a post office now.


----------



## ScubaMark (Oct 5, 2017)

All you do is deliver it to the people behind the counter at the post office. No big deal.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Bygosh said:


> This is 100% false. I've delivered dozens of times to the post office. It's for someone who has a po box there. The first time I went to a po an employee there told me yes it was allowed. Ever since I just tell them Amazon delivery for a po box and they take it no questions asked.


I stand by what I said....some offices are not aware of the policy.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Ask them for a copy of the policy. If they can't provide one, just call BS.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

I should have mentioned in the title message that I am a Postal Supervisor. I am speaking for my district only, although most policies are nationwide and not usually initiated locally. This policy was dictated to us when Amazon Flex began operations in this area. 

Until about 10 years ago NO private mailing firm (Fedex, UPS, Amazon among others) were allowed to have those shipping companies drop packages at their PO Box address. If you have dropped to employees that is a gray area. 

Because UPS stores have private mailboxes and are allowed to receive all types of packages , the Post Office decided to allow it as a way to compete with those stores.

The USPS PO Box customers were required to address their mail as you see in the title message.

UPS, The US Postal Service and private couriers (you guys) deliver Amazon.

It seems that someone in the USPS hierarchy got a bug up their butt and decided to create this policy. Maybe because Amazon reduced the amount of packages handed off to the USPS. Don't know, so I am not sure the background and why it is an issue since as I mentioned FedEx and UPS are allowed to do it. 

I will search my computer for the actual policy and post it when I find it.


----------



## KTMRacer (Oct 7, 2017)

A few weeks ago at Norco Ca. post office, I had two packages and was standing in line. Employee saw me and said Amazon Packages go to that (no line) window. I've delivered Amazon packages to post offices in Riverside, San Bernardino and Los Angeles Counties.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

If there's a problem with Amazon delivering packages to PO box owners, they should inform the customers that they should stop having things sent to their PO box if it violates any policy of the USPS.

I've been to the Norco, Fontana, San Gabriel PO dropping off packages. No one cared.


----------



## JaniceCT (Aug 20, 2015)

this post is so wrong. USPS offers a premium service to box owners by allowing them to use the offices address to receive packages from third party shippers.



oicu812 said:


> If there's a problem with Amazon delivering packages to PO box owners, they should inform the customers that they should stop having things sent to their PO box if it violates any policy of the USPS.
> 
> I've been to the Norco, Fontana, San Gabriel PO dropping off packages. No one cared.


they are not delivering to the box, but delivering it to post office itself. its a premium service offered to box owners


----------



## cvflexer (Apr 27, 2017)

That "Postal Supervisor" is just BS.


----------

